# BOGS Classic High Mens Mossy Oak Hunting Boots



## Pgallagher (Jan 16, 2012)

How did the winter hunting go in the Bogs Boots? I am very interested in knowing because I am very close to buying them and positive review would push me over the edge. I hunt in South Jersey so the coldest that I would have to worry about is maybe around 15 degrees Fahrenheit, will in a tree stand. 

So what's the verdict? Yes or No??


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*Bogs*

I found my feet toasty when on the ground and when moving. In a tree stand like any other boot except for some new designs coming out that when you air get to your feet from underneath the feet get cold after sometime. Unless you are warming warmers. I will be doing some reviews on some new boot designs that have engineered a sole that helps minimize that issue.
Stay tuned to garysbowhunting.com for more.


----------

